

Facebook’s $3B offer for Snapchat explained in one image - ianthiel
https://medium.com/design-startups/26617f68f215

======
frostmatthew
_When a user shares a photo, or video, with several people, Snapchat counts
each recipient as an upload._
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/snapchat-users-
upload...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/snapchat-users-upload-more-
photos-than-facebook-not-so-fast/)

~~~
ajiang
Yep, that chart is intentionally misleading. If you counted for Facebook /
Instagram every individual viewer of each photo, I would imagine the scale
dwarfs that of Snapchat.

~~~
ianthiel
As noted in the article linked: "...88% of snaps sent to one recipient."

If the KPCB chart were adjusted such that one send = one upload (certainly a
better measure) I doubt the delta between Snapchat and Instagram changes much.

~~~
ajiang
I disagree. The distribution is likely heavily weighted on the high end. If
the last 5% is on average sent to 20-30 people, that would be 1-2x the amount
of uploads as the 88% sent to a single recipient.

~~~
ianthiel
Fair point. Let's say it's 2x, in which case Snapchat still exceeds Instagram.
I think we're splitting hairs here, I certainly agree that the chart is
misleading in a very real way (primarily due to how Snapchat is reporting
uploads/shares), but the point it asserts is still valid re: Facebook's offer.

